# Foot Muff



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Steady on don't get excited ....

My husband has bought me a foot muff an electrical one! Now a girl can never have enough electrical gadgetry 8O but after several weeks of whinging moaning and groaning he trotted off to Argos last night and brought home Murray the Muff!

To say its bliss is an understatement. It's not as big as I thought it would be but you plug it in and within 10 mins ya feet are fair glowing. It costs the same as having 100 watt bulb on and I have found due to current indisposition that I am suffering from pins and needles and alot of numb feet.

So in conclusion ..... its working a treat, saving us dosh as I have had no need to put on central heating and its shut the whinging up. It can also be used in the van and will be I can guarantee it. Also on a plus side you can fit a whole sossy dog in it and I will post a pic when I can get them out of it!

One happy bunny ....

Greenie :lol:


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Obviously when on sites you can take advantage of the power on tap. We also like to be snug as fires dont give the all - round warmth necessary for well - being. We have the 12 volt blanket from towshure and this is great. Just an alternative if not enough mains pluga handy.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

No offence Greenie love, but it doesn't do much for your rock chick image admitting you've got a bleedin' foot muff.

(says me from the comfort of my slankie)


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

PS - make sure you take your feet out before you get up to answer the door.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I know but how can I delete it now - am into foot muffs, comfy socks, food (no change there then) and am sure it will wear off when I get my life back and GO BACK TO WORK!

Tempting as it is going down 12v leccy blanket route no no no oh go on then!

Me Rock Chick? maybe 20 years ago .... pass me the muff.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Aw come on Greenie you are definitely ruining your image.

You are not too old to be a rock chick - look at Chrissie Hines.

Although perhaps with the cold feet you could be a sock chick :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Milly


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not saying anything, I'm a northern lad and could easily get into trouble talking about this subject 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks as if it fries lovely chips Greenie! 8O 

All motorhome gadgets should have at least two uses!!

Dave :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I hope they are Harry Ramsdens. they look a bit (dare I say) American to me, how could you :?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

A chips a chip I take no hostages! whats this gotta do with me muff?

Greenie 8O


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, I daren't comment, sorry


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Watch from 4:00 onwards...

Billy Connolly - Big Slipper


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

That is so funny its a big slipper for people who don't get out much and watch TV - HELLO? am here! yeh I can honestly say have done 21 DVD's of Upstairs Downstairs, my day is scheduled round This Morning, Loose Women and the news, I have recorded 16 cooking programmes and best I did last week was two weetabix and a banana!

I have read 14 books and have two to go which are 800 pages each. Have done 17 more pages of me book (don't ask!!!).

To say am desperate to go to work is an understatement I even rang up a taxi firm today to find out how much it would cost to commute in a taxi and its really not worth it!

So hence me muff cos I watch TV!!!!

Greenie slowly going pottty with me mufffy! 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You say your feet are numb Greenie.

It sounds like this complaint has spread south, all the way from your pretty little blonde head. 8O 8O


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

With you on this Greenie had one a few years and love it.

Didn't know I could use it in the van though. Excellent idea :lol: :lol:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SCHOLL-ELECTR...9?pt=UK_Health_Massage_RL&hash=item27b64d19bf

Loads on fleabay for those interested.

Mandy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Houston we have a problem - it's gone pop - it's going to pop back to Argos shortly!

Tsk Tsk you just can't buy owt that lasts these days.

Gutted

Greenie


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Greenie, can highly recomend duvet slippers - no plug required so no chance of electrocuting oneself. Family in norway sent me slipper boots that are 13.5 tog rating feather filled, feels like feet are wrapped individually in their own quilt each, one for each foot also reduces the risk of falling over as walking is possible. Bliss!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Damn and blast!! Thought we were going to be talking about foot fetishes, 8)


----------

